# Lubing the Levo Chain



## x3DHD (Dec 26, 2012)

Wife just got herself a Levo and is loving it. As her mechanic I haven't found a clean, fast simple way to lube the chain. 

Our current method is for one person to hold up the bike with the rear wheel off the ground while the other person spins the crank and squirts the lube. Hard to hold the bike still while someone spins the crank and even going slow it's a bit messy. The underside of the bike doesn't allow it to rest on a box so the rear wheel would be off the ground allowing you pedal forward with the wheel spinning and the crank freewheels when you pedal backwards. 

I'm wondering what method other Levo riders are using.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't flip the bike upside down. You might scratch the grips and seat.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Funny you mention that cause pedaling backwards on a Levo won't move the rear wheel in reverse. I usually lube a section of the chain while the Levo is on the ground then pedal it forward, moving and lubing.

How does she like the Levos boost? What level does she ride in?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Try a Park bike stand and also get a chain cleaner tool that you fill with degreaser. Great investment.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Gutch said:


> Try a Park bike stand and also get a chain cleaner tool that you fill with degreaser. Great investment.


 Good info, I was thinking more so at the trail head...LOL


----------



## jim_adler (Aug 20, 2011)

I lube the chain in the parking lot after riding. I just grab the upper part of the chain and pull it toward the cassette. Works best in 5th or 6th gear.

First I hold the chain with a rag, pulling and wiping, all the way around.

Then I drip lube on the bottom part of the chain, wipe a finger across to wet the rollers, and then pull in a new section of chain by pulling back at the upper part, until it's lubed all the way around.

When done, I wipe off my hands, and I'm done.

I use Squirt Lube, so there's little mess, no wiping the chain after lubing, and the chain lasts a long time.


----------



## x3DHD (Dec 26, 2012)

Jim, Your way is what I'm doing now. Not sure what gear but I will try 5th or 6th. I was hoping there was a quicker easier way. 

Gutch, Do you mean the Park work stand? It's got a dropper post probably not a good idea to hang such a heavy bike by the seat post. I have the FeedBack work stand and even if I could find a way to hold the bike I think the weight would max out the stand and be very unstable.

NEPMTBA, She's been riding for years but has never had has much fun as she has on the Levo. ECO set at 20% and Trail at 30%. Hasn't had to use Turbo. She weighs 115 Lbs. With the bike in ECO mode she can easily keep up or out ride me on the hills.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, obviously don't put the stancion in the work stand. Get a marker or a piece of tape or score the seatpost to her height, then simply pull out and clamp up.


----------



## jim_adler (Aug 20, 2011)

x3DHD, I've got a bench-mount work stand. For the Levo, I first attach a top-tube adapter made for car racks. Then I clamp on to the adapter. Works for most tasks.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You could always ghetto it at home with a hook in a ceiling joist and a piece of rope or webbing with a loop on either end, one of which goes over the saddle to get the rear wheel an inch off the ground. Is the crank spindle hollow? Those stands are slick.


----------



## x3DHD (Dec 26, 2012)

You guys are coming up with some good ideas but still not as quick, easy and stable as I'm hoping for. There is a hole through the crank but it's small and I don't think that style of stand would work, and yes I agree those are slick.

I'm going to try and fabricate something like a motorcycle stand. It would make a good stand to park the bike and way easy to lube the chain. Not 100% sure I can get it to clear the derailleur and hook the chain stays but if i can it should be sweet. Going to take a few weeks to get er done, if it works I'll post some picks.


----------



## snowsurfer11 (May 26, 2007)

Get a spare chain ASAP, I looked at the stock chain when I first got my Levo and thought "heavy bike, torque motor, 200 pound rider = short chain life", I was way off, chain broke in the first month yesterday, I was totally shocked at the horrible life of the stock chain, I am researching stronger chain offerings right now.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

lubing...

Kette am Turbo Levo schmieren - Turbo-Levo


----------



## x3DHD (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey 8664,

Thanks for the link. That's the easy fix I was looking for.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

x3DHD said:


> Hey 8664,
> 
> Thanks for the link. That's the easy fix I was looking for.


if you make some turns of duct tape on the allen key where the contact to the crank is, you can put out the allen key easy! check the picture...


----------



## Mountie (Jun 12, 2017)

Do you happen to have a quick picture of this setup as my Park PC9 slips like hell when set on the upper part of the frame. 

Thanks,


----------



## Mountie (Jun 12, 2017)

8664 said:


> lubing...
> 
> Kette am Turbo Levo schmieren - Turbo-Levo


NICE!! thanks


----------

